
Comcast outbids Fox in $40B battle for Sky - sahin-boydas
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/22/comcast-outbids-fox-in-40b-battle-for-sky/
======
mtgx
This is such a broken market. This sort of money should _normally_ be going
into re-investing in domestic infrastructure, continuing to offer improved
services and customer support to customers, and so on.

Instead, because there's no real competition in the ISP market, these
companies use their coffers to get into new markets and spread themselves
thin, while ignoring their core markets because they have those customers
locked-in so there's "no need" for any significant improvements for the core
service.

If there was high competition in the ISP market, these sort of acquisition
wouldn't happen very often, because the ISPs would have to be very vigilant
about other companies stealing their market share and doing everything in
their power to keep their existing customers happy and give strong incentives
to new customers to come on board.

~~~
onetimemanytime
they allowed them to buy companies one by one, they saw trees but not the
forest. Maybe they didn't want to see it. Buying a company 10 years ago was no
big deal but the competitors also did the same over and over again and now we
only have a handful of large companies.

They have the money, or access to it, a startup has no chance to raise $40B to
buy SKY or almost $75B to buy Fox...

Short of a court ordered breakup, I see no solution.

